# need help with my setup for sharking from the beach



## shiner2011 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Penn 114 H2 special senator/ Penn slammer rod combo. 
I really want to go with a braided line for the extra line capacity so that I can get my bait 4 to 5 hundred yards out and still have enough line for the fish to run if he needs too 
*I just want to know would I be better off going with a lower pound mono or can I use 80 lb braid (power pro)?
Im just wondering what type of line would stand up better to the abrasion from the sandbars?*
And also I would like to see some different leader setups as well, I have no one to talk to about saltwater fishing so Im having to rely on information I get from saltwater fishing forums online, because I live in Arkansas and I will only be saltwater fishing a few times a year (Untill I by a house on the ocean somewhere







) lol...
any recommendations or any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!
thanks


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

if you are gonna be fishing this area there is no need to put your bait that far out. that being said don't go straight braid on your reel. but you might want to consider it as backing under some 50+ lb mono. put atleast 300 yds of mono on it and back it with 65lb braid. you'll have enough line to stop a lot of big fish 

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/

the system that they use on that website works well for them and many others on here. but there are a lot of ways to rig for sharks off the surf.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have lost several shark leaders using braided line! Nothing worse than tight lines going slack and reeling in a dead line! Your 6/0 should have plenty of capacity with straight mono and if your worried do like FF said and go with braided backing and a mono top shot. It will save you a lot of $ and grief. UGLY


----------



## shiner2011 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've decided to put braid on as backing and then go with 50lb mono on top of that... 
I know this is a stupid question but I figure that someone has done it before and may can tell me what to do.... after all, the reason you ask questions on a forum is to learn right... lol
My Penn special senator 6/0 reel will hold the following amounts of line

(Mono capacity) Yards/lbs (braid Capacity) 
450/50 1250/65 

I want to use about 350 yards of 50lb monofilament and put braid under that but im not sure how much braid Im going to need to use? If I use 50 lb power pro which is equivelant to 12 lb mono or something around that anyways, how much braided line will I be able to put on my reel and what should my total length of line on my reel be?
the small diameter of the braid has got me so confused about how many yards that will put on my reel.....
Im just trying to get the best out of my reel... I want a lot of line and like everyones telling me that mono is the best to use, im just trying to get some extra line just in case I hook into a monster, I don't want to be spooled... just saying!!!
Thanks to anyone who can help me with this problem!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What size sharks are you wanting to catch? 

I've got a couple leaders left from my trip from this summer and live in Arkansas. Where are you at, I could spare a couple.



















I was using a Penn 309 with 30# mono on both, also caught about a 4' Stingray on the same setup. Baits were yaked out about 175-200 yards.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a Penn line capacity chart. 










I would guess 600 yards of 50lb line is plenty for the vast majority of sharks. I say spool it up with some good line and be done with it


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's the chart.


----------



## shiner2011 (Jul 12, 2013)

johnf said:


> What size sharks are you wanting to catch?
> 
> I've got a couple leaders left from my trip from this summer and live in Arkansas. Where are you at, I could spare a couple.
> 
> ...


I'm after any size sharks really... lol with that being said I would really like to catch some in the 6 to 8 foot range and even bigger than that depending on the species of shark lol 
I live in *Crossett Arkansas*, its in south Arkansas... 
*where are you located in Arkansas*? and
*what kind of leaders do you have? and would you be willing to sell them?*
thanks


----------

